# What is it??



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There is some little critter (actually quite a few of them) making a racket outside... Like a WEE WEE. Sounds like somebody's squeezing a guinea pig :whistling2: :lol2: And they are all over. Like a chorus line out back :flrt: What could it be? The area is quite rural with farm land and allotments with everything from sheep to chickens to pigs.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Baby hedgpigs :whistling2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Bats?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely not bats... I tend to FEEL bat noises in my chest and inner ear. This is a very loud WEE with answering WEEs from all over the place *lol*


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Is it maybe Lapwings?

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/l/lapwing/index.aspx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

But this is at night... Are they talkative at night?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just listened to the noise and it's not quite right...


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> But this is at night... Are they talkative at night?





Amalthea said:


> Just listened to the noise and it's not quite right...


Lapwings do a lot of their feeding at night time, especially moonlit nights and you can hear them chattering away and giving the occasional high pitched whistle if they detect a threat. I hear them all the time up over the fields and even on the playing fields near my house at night time.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's possible, then... The noise on the rspb site isn't quite right, but who knows.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

xeno-canto :: bird sounds from around the world :: Lapwing

This site is great for calls, has user-submitted Recordings of the many different calls and songs which most birds have. The ones on the RSPB aren't always what you're hearing.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

jamesthornton said:


> xeno-canto :: bird sounds from around the world :: Lapwing
> 
> This site is great for calls, has user-submitted Recordings of the many different calls and songs which most birds have. The ones on the RSPB aren't always what you're hearing.


Excellent link, James. Got that bad boy bookmarked. 

And you're right about the RSPB bird songs. They only really give the distinctive call which the bird makes.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely possible!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Definitely possible!


I now want to know what it is :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They're quiet tonight.... But there has been something setting off one of the neighbor's sensor light at the end of their garage... but NOT the one closer to the house, so it must be in the alley out back.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

the suspense has all but killed me.I demand you purchase some night vision goggles from aldis and get out amongst the wee wee's.Just who shops at aldis and amongst their basic purchaces feels the need for night vision googles.....


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well.... Around here, I could imagine the type of people that'd NEED night vision goggles. :lol2: They'd pick them up while buying their cheap alcohol :whistling2:

They don't seem to like the rain, cuz we only here them on nice nights... Last night was POURING and it was pretty silent out there (except for the rain).


----------

